# Building an outdoor target...



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Have thought about building one, but just havnt gotten around to it. Have a perfectly good Morrell range cube we use alot. Just doesnt seem to wear out.

Would love to see pics of your DIY target.:thumbs_up


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Post some pics, I'd love to see the target your working on.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

yes post up some pics! i made one its not all that wonderful but it does stop my arrows and it was actually fairly cheap i used stuff i had laying around the house.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Would love to see it. My target is so worn out that I'm stuffing the pieces back in it. A DIY would be awesome.


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pics to come*

It is exciting to see interest in some pics. The project has been fun and has been a combination of purchased materials and items I had laying around. I am going to finish it up tonight and have a friend of mine unleash his Omen on it to see how well it puts a stop to arrows. I will try and get some pics on tonight. :teeth:


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

I heard you can take an old feed sack (the plastic woven sacks) and stuff them with plastic grocery bags (really stuff it full). My old field point bag was getting a little soft in the middle, so I stuffed it with the grocery bags. It gave that old bag some new life!


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

VicxenNewbie said:


> I heard you can take an old feed sack (the plastic woven sacks) and stuff them with plastic grocery bags (really stuff it full). My old field point bag was getting a little soft in the middle, so I stuffed it with the grocery bags. It gave that old bag some new life!


What about the feed sacks themselves? (the plastic woven sacks) Would they be good for stuffing a target? I have ALOT of them here. I buy 50#s of dog food all the time, and just cant bring myself to throw the empty bags away. I save them thinking I am actualy gonna make a target someday. :doh:


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

here is mine...not real fancy or anything but it does its job...stops all of our arrows over 300 fps.....


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

ANGEL said:


> What about the feed sacks themselves? (the plastic woven sacks) Would they be good for stuffing a target? I have ALOT of them here. I buy 50#s of dog food all the time, and just cant bring myself to throw the empty bags away. I save them thinking I am actualy gonna make a target someday. :doh:


YES!! Those are perfect!! Pair those with the plastic grocery bags (for those like me who still haven't gone eco-friendly) and you are good to go! 

As soon as I get another plastic woven feed sack and more grocery bags (you need A LOT) I will do a DIY post on here!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh heck I'm always throwing those feed sacks away. I had no idea I could make a target. What else could you put inside of them? I don't have many plastic bags as we reuse them for the small trash cans lol.


----------



## 179393 (Apr 23, 2010)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> here is mine...not real fancy or anything but it does its job...stops all of our arrows over 300 fps.....


It looks good, Ladycritr-gitr. What is it made of?


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

you can stuff the feed sacks with old clothes and they will stop arrows also. Good luck!


----------



## schultzrl (Jun 2, 2010)

*good help*

thats a great idea


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks for the help. :darkbeer:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I work in a hopital laundy and some of the new linen we get in is wrapped in the woven plastic just like the range bags are made out of. I took some and some old rags and towels (also from work) and rebuilt 3D deer target. Stuffed rags in insert area and wrapped the plastic burlap around it.. looks funny but stops an arrow. I shot it 8 yrds to test it out and it stoped it. We also built the frame holdin our range bag ourselves..


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

One Feather said:


> It looks good, Ladycritr-gitr. What is it made of?


just a wood frame with chicken wire around the outside to hold in the stuffing.For the stuffing i used old clothes plastic bags and feedsacks. i have a bunch of those plastic ones because we have horses and cows who go thru alot of feed... the chicken wire is covered with plastic feed sacks also and an old peice of burlap on the outside so i could paint some targets on it. however it took a whole lot of stuffing to fill it..


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*Sorry*

Sorry for the delay in posting pictures. It has been raining a lot here in Northern MN and I have been a little preoccupied with classes. Hope to still post some pics sooner than later. I am really happy to see others bringing in their ideas and posting pics! Makes it a fun chat to be a part of, keep em coming!


----------



## MarkL (Apr 14, 2009)

For a cheap, simple and effective solution, here's what I had the kids make.
Take a sturdy cardboard box, like a TV box or something with some rigidity. Then stuff it with a mixture of ripped old clothes (no zippers or studs) and plastic bags or old plastic tarp. They ripped or cut them into roughly 12"x12" squares. We stomped on the cloth and plastic to pack it and then closed the box with Duct tape. Then we wrapped the box in Tyvek house wrap, Duct taped it up and, as the Tyvek is white, drew on our targets. I did it a year ago and have just kept rewrapping the boxes with more Tyvek when it gets beat up.

Stops my 60lb bow at 10 yards (about 1/3 burried) and easy to pull out. Just twist (clockwise) as you pull so as not to loosen your field tips and pull them out.

Cheap, simple and keeps the kids busy.
Cheers,
Mark
PS There's a few threads on this in the DIY section with some much more elegant solutions.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

The cheapest thing I have found is those styrofoam blocks from tractor supply. They will usually give them to you and all you need then is a roll of good ole duct tape. Wrap them suckers up and then I duct tape some cardboard to the outside of that...Works perfectly and cheap.


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*Here it is...so far*

Well here is the latest pic... It's made from the outside in of tonneau cover that I had lying around on top of chicken wire, which is on top of 2" foam, followed by rubber mulch that I got a really great deal on, then it repeats towards the other side 2" foam, chicken wire, tonneau cover. So the target can be shot at from either side. It is huge! I like to shoot with other people, I think 4 of us could shoot at this comfortably at the same time. I put some other pics in an album on my page that show some 'making of'. It was a lot of fun and will provide a lot of fun!!! Well worth the time and money put into it.


----------



## sass67 (Jun 7, 2006)

yes, pictures please... My old block has had it! It is now being held together with a rachet strap!


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*This is good*

I like these materials the most. It is reusing so recycling at its best. There is less to be concerned about with these than using old clothes. The clothes in an outdoor target are susceptible to the elements. I just spoke with a farmer who goes through quite a few of the feed sacks and throws them. I am gathering an arsenal of these materials with the hopes of making some lil targets as bday/xmas gifts. :wink:



VicxenNewbie said:


> I heard you can take an old feed sack (the plastic woven sacks) and stuff them with plastic grocery bags (really stuff it full). My old field point bag was getting a little soft in the middle, so I stuffed it with the grocery bags. It gave that old bag some new life!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I found some awesome stuff my my garage to use for target making. And the big brown truck came today. So that means I have a used tonneau cover as well. Warranty is awesome. Got a replacement for free. So now have to figure out something on how to build this thing.


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

I used tonneau for the exterior layer of my target since I had it and had nothing better to do with it. I have a pic of it a few posts up, take a look. :wink:



Horses&Hunting said:


> I found some awesome stuff my my garage to use for target making. And the big brown truck came today. So that means I have a used tonneau cover as well. Warranty is awesome. Got a replacement for free. So now have to figure out something on how to build this thing.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah I saw that. Thats what gave me the idea lol. I didn't think this target thing through all the way. The stuff I'm using has insulation in it. Didn't know that til I was cutting it lol. Boy was I itchy. Still going to finish my target tho lol. Heres what I've done so far. It started out 4 foot wide, and 8 foot long, and 3 inches thick. I cut 5 long pieces out of it. In hopes to make 2 targets. Can you say itchy. lol. Heres a few pics.


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*How's your progress?*

Wanted to check back with you and see how your progress was coming on the target? 




Horses&Hunting said:


> Yeah I saw that. Thats what gave me the idea lol. I didn't think this target thing through all the way. The stuff I'm using has insulation in it. Didn't know that til I was cutting it lol. Boy was I itchy. Still going to finish my target tho lol. Heres what I've done so far. It started out 4 foot wide, and 8 foot long, and 3 inches thick. I cut 5 long pieces out of it. In hopes to make 2 targets. Can you say itchy. lol. Heres a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 795464
> 
> ...


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Well at the moment I'm trying to find some good glue. Moving day is friday so things have been very crazy. When I find some glue, I'll finish it up and let ya know.


----------

